# Please teach old dog new trick



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I have never installed a press fitting on a job. I do have questions.
Almost if not all trade magazines have a full outer cover ad showing Viega products the latest being PM November 2013 issue. 
Looking at the photo does the green dot have anything to do with a good joint? Does it change when a press is made? Is the dot also on the opposite side? Is the water when it runs out the only way to see if a fitting was unpressed, does the green dot do anything or nothing? What about gas piping do you feel safe installing it?
Sorry for the sermon but it is Sunday ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.viega.net/xchg/en-us/hs.xsl/6351.htm

The dot is only in one spot. It is to identify the point on the fitting where water (or gas) will purposefully leak prior to pressing. There is a passage around the o-ring to guarantee a leak.

In low pressure situations, the leak may not appear immediately if the o-ring sits just right. With Viega, it will always leak before being pressed.

There is a pretty good explanation in the video on their page (linked above).

Green dots for water fittings, yellow dots for gas fittings.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i would have preffered if they used blue for the water fittings :blink:


----------

